# Rose past away



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

:-(woke up this morning and Rose had died in the night. not sure what happened she stopped eating the other day thinking it may have been SBD i started to treat for that but not in time so sad and alittle mad at myself but the other fishies are doing good keeping an eye on them tho, but my poor daughter Rose was the one she named but i think i found one on aqubid that looks like her just not sure about shipping from Thi. Rosse will be missed my daughter will be crying when i have to tell her....:-(


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm sorry about Rose 

Good luck telling your daughter.


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks she's only 7 and love all the fish and we lost a goldfish awhile back and she still misses him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Rose.


----------

